# lotus birth.



## cherryglitter

anyone here done it? or have any experience of it?! 
just curious really :flower:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotus_birth


----------



## jess1983

whoa, I had never even heard of it til now. Thanks


----------



## Blah11

TBH I find it quite rank and I dont believe in the spiritual side of things with 'energy' and all that jazz. I'll be doing delayed cord clamping but no way in hell would I do a lotus birth.


----------



## GingerNut

I wouldn't do it if you paid me, I think it's disgusting. And it can't be particularly hygienic!


----------



## DazedConfused

I did delayed clamping, was considering lotus birth but it wasnt totally practical


----------



## cherryglitter

thats what i was wondering... :wacko: how would you keep your baby clean or whatever... whilst having the placenta dangling beside them...

or feed them. or cuddle them. i dunno!! hence why im asking for experiences lol!


----------



## Blah11

You keep the placenta in a bucket beside them I think. I'd be terrified of hurting my Lo though.


----------



## Eternal

I wanted to delay cord clamping with my son, but as he had some complications they needed to take him away quickly, otherwise i would have delayed. As for lotus, not for me. 

I get anough of a reaction for extended rear facing my 19 month old, lol, imagine the reactions you would get from lotus births lol! here is my son? oh and his placenta. 

So what about eating your placentas? Would anyone do that? There were a few people planning it when I had my son, again not for me, although I understand that a little more, dont think i could stomach it though :S


----------



## cherryglitter

yeah, what would happen if you caught the placenta or something. or the umbilical cord. surely it would cause a major bleed or something.


----------



## cherryglitter

i don't think i could eat a placenta no. the thought of it makes me feel a little bit funny!!


----------



## Eternal

some woment send away their placenta where is its freeze dried and broken up and put in capsules, so then its just a case of taking a tablet. Which is more likely, but if i thought about what i was putting in my mouth i would be sick, I cant even eat liver :S


----------



## lynnikins

lotus birth is not for me, im still undecided on the placenta capsules i'll have to find out what it costs caus theres no way i could do it myself


----------



## 9babiesgone

I see nothing wrong with it. Some of the things other cultures do , is their part of their history and beauty in who they are. I wish I could do this, but right now it just wouldnt be feasible, as my 2 other kids, would probably try to play with the placenta. : (
I am doing some very different things with my next child's birth that would be considered unheard of. so I guess I see from a different point of view. We all have our own cultures and norms, and this might be their norm.


----------



## gills8752

Not my kinda thing. Bit too much hassle and I'd find it a bit gross having it near me. I'm too squeemish for that kinda thing! lol


----------



## Eternal

lynnikins said:


> lotus birth is not for me, im still undecided on the placenta capsules i'll have to find out what it costs caus theres no way i could do it myself

you should see if anyone in baby club has done it and how much it costs. Its supposed to be really great for you, but i know if i thought about it id be sick lol! I can totally see why people do it though, and I would consider it in capsules.


----------



## OneFitMom

While delaying cord clamping until it stops pulsating has definite, proven benefits to baby, there are none with lotus birth. Once the blood flow from the cord stops, the baby is no longer getting any nourishment from the placenta. In lotus birth, the placenta is actually salted and wrapped in muslin to dry it out and prevent rotting, so basically it is a "dead" organ.

I would certainly not criticize anyone who has spiritual or other reasons for wanting to do this, but I think I would find it awfully cumbersome to have to carry around a dead, salted organ with my new baby, for no documented medical benefit!


----------



## GingerNut

OneFitMom said:


> I would certainly not criticize anyone who has spiritual or other reasons for wanting to do this, but I think I would find it awfully cumbersome to have to carry around a dead, salted organ with my new baby, for no documented medical benefit!

I don't know, I'm not sure my tolerance of other people's beliefs would stretch far enough to allow for something that could hurt a baby. 

The Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists in the UK released a statement saying that if left for a period of time after the birth, there is a risk of infection in the placenta which can consequently spread to the baby. The placenta is particularly prone to infection as it contains blood. At the post-delivery stage, it has no circulation and is essentially dead tissue. If women do opt for umbilical non-severance, the RCOG strongly recommends that their babies be monitored carefully for any signs of infection."

People cite 'spiritual or other reasons' as justification for all sorts of things that shouldn't necessarily be accepted behaviour.


----------



## Linzi

I don't know a lot about it, but certainly not for me. We are doing delayed cord clamping providing its ok to do so, and that's about as far as I could go!! Each to their own, I can't imagine how hygienic it would be is my main concern but there's obviously ways about it, as people do it.

I would def consider getting the placenta capsulated, but I don't think that it's a very viable option for us as it's quite expensive.

xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

It doesnt have to be expensive one of my friends is doing it herself, with the help of her midwife.


----------



## Newt

OneFitMom said:


> While delaying cord clamping until it stops pulsating has definite, proven benefits to baby, there are none with lotus birth. Once the blood flow from the cord stops, the baby is no longer getting any nourishment from the placenta. In lotus birth, the placenta is actually salted and wrapped in muslin to dry it out and prevent rotting, so basically it is a "dead" organ.
> 
> I would certainly not criticize anyone who has spiritual or other reasons for wanting to do this, but I think I would find it awfully cumbersome to have to carry around a dead, salted organ with my new baby, for no documented medical benefit!


exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Mummys2be

Defo not for me at all! I dont want some dead organ attched to my baby for the first week or so! 
Its not practical and not clean, just let it be clamped (straight away or prolonged) and get rid of it! The articles state chimps do this sort of thing and that right there should be a good enough reason not to do it. We are not animals, we are civilised human beings and i doubt that there are very many people in society who have or would consider doing this.
COuld not imagine have the placenta in a bowl next to the baby......x


----------



## 9babiesgone

actually mummystobe in many other cultures in the world they do this, and it is very much normal for them. I find your sentence very ignorant. just bc you wouldnt do it, doesnt mean that "We are not animals, we are civilised human beings and* i doubt that there are very many people in society who have or would consider doing this."*
bolded is so wrong. just bc they do this, doesnt mean they are not civilized, or that there arent many that do this.I can name at least 10 of my friends are doing this and there is nothing uncivilized about it. plus the fact that in my asian cultures they do. not all but some. so i find it offensive that you would talk about something like this as if it is disgusting just bc you dont want to do it.


----------



## 9babiesgone

and btw we share over 98% same dna with chimps, there is nothing wrong with them, and in many scientific journals and science they believe we are in teh same family as them.


----------



## silver_penny

We did not cut my DS2's cord until 12 hours after he was born. I considered lotus birth, but DH wasn't too keen on it at the time. Maybe we'll do it next time around. We still have the placenta in the freezer, as we are going to bury it under a tree. A special tree just for my son, which will be planted on his first birthday. (We were going to do it straight after birth but the tree that we ordered didn't arrive on time, and when it did, it was in shabby condition)

A) Just because someone has different beliefs from you does not make them uncivilized.

B) What you might believe to be harmful, others view as beneficial. There has been no scientific studies on the benefits _or_ risks involved with lotus birth. There is only "maybe" "could be possible" or "perhaps" statements regarding the risks...nothing proven.

C) Lotus birthers usually don't go out and about until the cord falls off anyways (often in as little as 3 days after birth) They use this time to get to know their baby (called a baby moon) You wouldn't be moving around that much, so hence wouldn't be lugging around the placenta.

D) If there is no transference of blood from baby to placenta, there would be no transference of infection. Oh, and the salt that is applied to the placenta during a lotus birth helps prevent any infection.:thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thank you silver penny for saying it better than I could. I was so offended by her post.


----------



## WantingABubba

Wow, what HORRIBLE comments on here - so judgmental, closed minded and rude! Wow. 

Anyway, to answer your question, CherryGlitter, I am planning a Lotus birth for when I get my bfp. I think it's a beautiful idea, and I have wanted to do it since I first read about it years ago. Unfortunately, many people, like some on here, are ignorant to it - either wilfully or for lack of knowing. It's sad, but unfortunately, everything that isn't a social 'norm' has controversy attached to it. I also want to encapsulate the placenta, so am planning to do a partial Lotus then encapsulate, or do a Lotus for my first, and encapsulation for my second. Either way - I'm excited and think it's beautiful. It's a spiritual thing, with a deep understanding and consideration to your child and their journey - I guess some people won't understand :(

Best of luck to you! <3


----------



## sunshine20

I'm looking into it but I really think I won't end up doing it. I deff don't want to cut the cord right away and I like the whole idea of everything coming off at once and not having to have a stump and I feel it's more natural but idk. I'm really on the fence for some unknown reason!


----------



## jenniferttc1

WantingABubba said:


> Wow, what HORRIBLE comments on here - so judgmental, closed minded and rude! Wow.
> 
> Anyway, to answer your question, CherryGlitter, I am planning a Lotus birth for when I get my bfp. I think it's a beautiful idea, and I have wanted to do it since I first read about it years ago. Unfortunately, many people, like some on here, are ignorant to it - either wilfully or for lack of knowing. It's sad, but unfortunately, everything that isn't a social 'norm' has controversy attached to it. I also want to encapsulate the placenta, so am planning to do a partial Lotus then encapsulate, or do a Lotus for my first, and encapsulation for my second. Either way - I'm excited and think it's beautiful. It's a spiritual thing, with a deep understanding and consideration to your child and their journey - I guess some people won't understand :(
> 
> Best of luck to you! <3

Edit:Not even going to bother.


----------



## WantingABubba

sunshine20 said:


> I'm looking into it but I really think I won't end up doing it. I deff don't want to cut the cord right away and I like the whole idea of everything coming off at once and not having to have a stump and I feel it's more natural but idk. I'm really on the fence for some unknown reason!

Then maybe you just need to do more research, hon, and read experiences of others who have done it. I can help you out with some links if you like? :)


----------



## WantingABubba

jenniferttc1 said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Wow, what HORRIBLE comments on here - so judgmental, closed minded and rude! Wow.
> 
> Anyway, to answer your question, CherryGlitter, I am planning a Lotus birth for when I get my bfp. I think it's a beautiful idea, and I have wanted to do it since I first read about it years ago. Unfortunately, many people, like some on here, are ignorant to it - either wilfully or for lack of knowing. It's sad, but unfortunately, everything that isn't a social 'norm' has controversy attached to it. I also want to encapsulate the placenta, so am planning to do a partial Lotus then encapsulate, or do a Lotus for my first, and encapsulation for my second. Either way - I'm excited and think it's beautiful. It's a spiritual thing, with a deep understanding and consideration to your child and their journey - I guess some people won't understand :(
> 
> Best of luck to you! <3
> 
> Edit:Not even going to bother.Click to expand...

Well no, actually. I browse this forum A LOT, and suggested threads always come up at the bottom. If they're on a topic that interests me, I check 'em out. More often than not, there are some judgmental or horrible comments on there I.E, extended breastfeeding, or Lotus births. Now, I'm sorry, but if it's something I feel strongly about, and there are people being, quite frankly, childish and rude, then I am going to say something! People on here love to bleat 'it's just my opinion!', well then it's just mine! The OP of this thread was made to feel bad, and was quite frankly not treated very nicely so I WILL say something. If you're not into Lotus births - fair enough, but she didn't ask for people to go 'ewww', and be rude. 

I do not 'bash' anyone. I see a thread, read it, and if there is something in there I find offensive, I speak as I find. You can't agree with everyone, can you? And the reason why 'old posts' are being 'brought up' by me, is because they're at the bottom and I don't care for the date. And they get locked because someone must report it, and because it's old, they get locked. 

I am NOT coming on threads 'and being nasty'. Doing that would be someone asking for help/experiences and me coming on and saying 'ewww!'. THAT would be nasty. Again, if I am reading a thread that interests me, and see something offensive, I AM going to say something. Yes, everyone has a right to an opinion but not when it's upsetting. You're claiming my opinion is upsetting, no? So I don't have a right to them, do I? Freedom of speech is not an alternative for respect. 

There are many things in this world I am not fond of, formula feeding for one, but the difference is, is if someone made a thread about formula feeding, I wouldn't go out of my way to pass my opinion on it, and say 'ewww', like many people on this thread have done. 

Simple.


----------



## LisaL79

Nope... never.
All I can think about is the possibility of infection. Carrying around a big clump of dead tissue can not be good for anyone.

If people want to do it though then more power to them. It's just not for me.


----------



## stardust599

I don't think it's a very "natural" thing to do. Surely it goes against every instinct in the human body. I imagine the very first humans severed the cord with their fingers or teeth some time after birth.

I plan on a natural third stage and delayed cord clamping but once it has stopped pulsating the tissue starts to die and it is of no benefit to baby anyway so it'll be getting cut. I see nothing wrong with eating or encapsulating it but it's not for me!


----------



## Guppy051708

I havn't decided what i want to do yet...def will be doing delayed cord clamping...i did consider lotus birth though...one benefit is that the cord usually falls off (100%) by day 2 or day 3...that sounds much better than having a stump for 2 weeks....but idk...not certain yet...i understand other perspectives on this, but thinking from a "God put it there type of standpoint" ...it sorta makes sense to leave it until it falls off :shrug: but thats just my 2 cents....

i did see this really cool sewing project so you can put the placenta and everything in a bag, then you dont even have to look or carry a placenta around! 
...notice how you dont see the umbilical cord or the placenta ...so really you see nothing!

i was really really wanting to do the placenta encapsulation as well but due to personal convictions, i decided against it....i do see sooo many terrific benefits though...which is why im bummed i have the conviction that i do :( but oh well.
 



Attached Files:







il_fullxfull.287295721.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 13









Snow & Placenta portraits 107.JPG
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Missy21386

I came across this "lotus birth" thing the other week whilst researching delayed cord clamping, and i had never heard of it before then.

I am all for waiting until the cord has stopped pulsating before clamping/cutting etc, but i really don't think i could carry my child around with the placenta still attached.

My OH gets queasy at the thought of baby having a little stump before it drops off, so i really don't think he could handle seeing it all attached lol.


----------



## NuKe

im doing delayed clamping and placenta encapsulation but lotus birth isnt for me, the practicalities baffle me!


----------



## Sam Pearson

GingerNut said:


> The Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists in the UK released a statement saying that if left for a period of time after the birth, there is a risk of infection in the placenta which can consequently spread to the baby. The placenta is particularly prone to infection as it contains blood. At the post-delivery stage, it has no circulation and is essentially dead tissue. If women do opt for umbilical non-severance, the RCOG strongly recommends that their babies be monitored carefully for any signs of infection."

Wow. That's surprisingly inaccurate coming from a medical establishment. The placenta, if treated properly, won't rot but will dehydrate becoming preserved indefinitely. The fact that there is no further circulation between baby and placenta would prevent the baby coming to harm even in the event that the placenta did rot.


----------



## Guppy051708

Sam Pearson said:


> GingerNut said:
> 
> 
> The Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists in the UK released a statement saying that if left for a period of time after the birth, there is a risk of infection in the placenta which can consequently spread to the baby. The placenta is particularly prone to infection as it contains blood. At the post-delivery stage, it has no circulation and is essentially dead tissue. If women do opt for umbilical non-severance, the RCOG strongly recommends that their babies be monitored carefully for any signs of infection."
> 
> Wow. That's surprisingly inaccurate coming from a medical establishment. The placenta, if treated properly, won't rot but will dehydrate becoming preserved indefinitely. The fact that there is no further circulation between baby and placenta would prevent the baby coming to harm even in the event that the placenta did rot.Click to expand...

^That makes a lot more sense....plus, if you applied the theory about infection to the baby...wouldn't that then happen to those even with only the umbilical cord stump? :shrug:


Sam-do you have a good website or tips on what i should do with it? Im still considering lotus birth, but im getting conflicting info. oh and any tips for ease in the home as well (i have a crazy toddler to look after too lol)


----------



## Sam Pearson

Guppy051708 said:


> Sam-do you have a good website or tips on what i should do with it? Im still considering lotus birth, but im getting conflicting info. oh and any tips for ease in the home as well (i have a crazy toddler to look after too lol)

There are heaps of websites. 

I have written an article myself that you can read here:

https://www.naturalparenting.com.au/flex/lotus-birth-a-gentle-beginning/363/1

And this is the birth story of my third baby:

https://www.naturalparenting.com.au/flex/the-lotus-birth-of-aalia-lakshmi-rose/396/1

And I think Sarah Buckley is a great writer on the subject as is Shivam Rachana has written a book called Lotus Birth.

Sorry, these are all Aussie links and authors because I'm Australian.

As for tips if you have any specific questions I'm happy to try to answer them. 

I had a big, energetic 3yo when I had our Lotus Baby. I also had a 13yo son who was a very independent homeschooler who carried on with is usual activities - took himself to his activities and to visit friends on his own whereas previously I had taken him places.

I was a bit worried about our 3yo trying to clamber over me as usual. She had stopped breastfeeding during my pregnancy but was still very much on top of me all the time. We kept reminding her to be gentle around me because I was recovering and had the new baby and I kept an eye on the placenta to make sure she didn't tread on it. She's a climber and did climb all over the couch as usual and it was making me stressed until I noticed that she was actually being very careful to avoid both me, newborn and placenta and while she would jump and climb down one end of the couch she was being much more calm when close to bub and I. 

Because I was babymooning and not leaving the house until I felt ready my husband took our 3yo out whenever he could, shopping or out in the garden. I also asked friends if they would take her to her regular playgroup. She got used to turning to her Dad for things like drinks etc. rather than asking me as usual. 

I found sleeping with the two children challenging at first and my 3yo was upset to not be able to cuddle me face to face as the new baby took her spot but we quickly got used to the new dynamics. We had the bed pushed up to the wall and that first night I placed the bowl with the draining placenta against the wall with rolled up towels to make sure it didn't get knocked over. Then baby then myself then 3yo against the free edge. I put a mattress on the floor so if she did roll off it was no problem.

We practice Elimination Communication (EC) which added an extra challenge but nothing we couldn't work out by being creative.

Her Lotus Birth was 4 days and 2 hours.

Cheers
Sam in Sydney


----------



## Guppy051708

Sam Pearson said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Sam-do you have a good website or tips on what i should do with it? Im still considering lotus birth, but im getting conflicting info. oh and any tips for ease in the home as well (i have a crazy toddler to look after too lol)
> 
> There are heaps of websites.
> 
> I have written an article myself that you can read here:
> 
> https://www.naturalparenting.com.au/flex/lotus-birth-a-gentle-beginning/363/1
> 
> And this is the birth story of my third baby:
> 
> https://www.naturalparenting.com.au/flex/the-lotus-birth-of-aalia-lakshmi-rose/396/1
> 
> And I think Sarah Buckley is a great writer on the subject as is Shivam Rachana has written a book called Lotus Birth.
> 
> Sorry, these are all Aussie links and authors because I'm Australian.
> 
> As for tips if you have any specific questions I'm happy to try to answer them.
> 
> I had a big, energetic 3yo when I had our Lotus Baby. I also had a 13yo son who was a very independent homeschooler who carried on with is usual activities - took himself to his activities and to visit friends on his own whereas previously I had taken him places.
> 
> I was a bit worried about our 3yo trying to clamber over me as usual. She had stopped breastfeeding during my pregnancy but was still very much on top of me all the time. We kept reminding her to be gentle around me because I was recovering and had the new baby and I kept an eye on the placenta to make sure she didn't tread on it. She's a climber and did climb all over the couch as usual and it was making me stressed until I noticed that she was actually being very careful to avoid both me, newborn and placenta and while she would jump and climb down one end of the couch she was being much more calm when close to bub and I.
> 
> Because I was babymooning and not leaving the house until I felt ready my husband took our 3yo out whenever he could, shopping or out in the garden. I also asked friends if they would take her to her regular playgroup. She got used to turning to her Dad for things like drinks etc. rather than asking me as usual.
> 
> I found sleeping with the two children challenging at first and my 3yo was upset to not be able to cuddle me face to face as the new baby took her spot but we quickly got used to the new dynamics. We had the bed pushed up to the wall and that first night I placed the bowl with the draining placenta against the wall with rolled up towels to make sure it didn't get knocked over. Then baby then myself then 3yo against the free edge. I put a mattress on the floor so if she did roll off it was no problem.
> 
> We practice Elimination Communication (EC) which added an extra challenge but nothing we couldn't work out by being creative.
> 
> Her Lotus Birth was 4 days and 2 hours.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam in SydneyClick to expand...


oh wow! thank you so much for that info! i really appreciate it and will be looking at those sites!

You should totally start a "Ask a Lotus Birther" thread!


----------



## Sam Pearson

Guppy051708 said:


> You should totally start a "Ask a Lotus Birther" thread!

No worries.


----------



## Kat541

Blah11 said:


> You keep the placenta in a bucket beside them I think. I'd be terrified of hurting my Lo though.

I read a family was keeping it in a diaper wrapped up in cloth. They would salt it everyday, and it naturally fell off at the belly button in three or four days.


----------

